# Vacation Club at Shanty Creek, Bellaire, MI



## kjsgrammy (Sep 11, 2006)

Any tuggers belong to Vacation Club at Shanty Creek in Bellaire, MI?  I'm fairly new to TUG (have posted a few threads already elsewhere on TUG) and just want to say "HI"!  If you're an owner of the one of the Vacation Club units at Shanty Creek, tell me about your experiences there - we've owned for two years (week 50 in Legends Cottages), but have used to trade to other places with RCI (another story in itself!).  Anyway, would like to hear about your stay - pros and cons.  Thanks.


----------



## patty5ia (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a week on hold there for next August.  Can you tell me about this resort?  Are all the units similar?  What attractions are in the area?  The reviews seem good.  Should I confirm?
Thanks.


----------



## Spence (Sep 13, 2006)

patty5ia said:
			
		

> I have a week on hold there for next August.  Can you tell me about this resort?  Are all the units similar?  What attractions are in the area?  The reviews seem good.  Should I confirm?  Thanks.


I've not been there, but a summer trade there is rare, I'd take it in a heartbeat, there's plenty to do there in the summer, August is still summer in Michigan, right?


----------



## dogfeet (Sep 13, 2006)

Patty,

If you have a unit number, I could probably tell you a bit more about what you could expect.  All of the units are nice, but some are better than others.  

dogfeet


----------



## kjsgrammy (Sep 13, 2006)

Patty:  I also am suprised you got a trade for August! Congrats.  Depending on which building/unit you are staying in does make a difference!  We got a "last call" unit last February that was in the Snowshoe bldg., unit 715.  Unit was "ok", not exceptional.  Needed updating.  No dining area!  Had to eat at small counter between kitchen and living room area.  Only had 3 stools at counter, and had four people staying in unit.  They did provide a fourth stool after we requested one, but this just made it even more crowded at counter.  Did comment card after our stay thru RCI, but of course it never got posted to the RCI website for the resort.  All in all, stay was nice - we were there to cross country ski, but resort charges a daily fee to ski a golf course!  We ended up going to a nearby State (?) Park to ski which was beautiful.

There is plenty to do in the area.  There is a private beach that is owned by either Shanty Creek or the Vacation Club (or maybe both) that is nice, but you will need to drive to it.  PLENTY of golf courses.  Not sure about on-site children activities.  The indoor pool at the main clubhouse looked nice (we didn't use it), but I believe you have to pay extra to use any of the health club facilities.  Excellent italian restaurant nearby - I think it's called Gio's - very reasonably priced and good food.  Also Dockside at Torch Lake is a fun place - can sit outside with view of Torch Lake (very informal) and also good food.

Let us know what you are looking to do, and I'm sure we (myself and other tuggers) can provide you with more information or websites to check out area attractions/things to do.  My husband and I visit the area at least twice a year (love kayaking, hiking, golfing - well he does the golfing!, cross country skiing, and going to the beach).


----------



## patty5ia (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies.
I found this on the extra vacations - a 2 bedroom - for under $900 for the week.  I don't have a unit number - is there a way to find out by calling RCI?

We like to hike and bicycle.  We also want to visit Mackinac Island and Traverse City area.  I don't think we will have any grandkids with us since it is the last week in August and school is in session.  Maybe another couple will come with us.

Patty


----------



## Spence (Sep 13, 2006)

patty5ia said:
			
		

> I found this on the extra vacations - a 2 bedroom - for under $900 for the week.


AHA!  Another prime exchanged week being rented out, never seeing the light of day (or dark of night) in the exchange pool!  That was a good deal/bargain for you, the rentor, but as usual bad for the exchange system as a whole.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Sep 13, 2006)

I know when we rec'd our confirmation for our "last call" we got in February thru RCI, the unit # was on the paperwork.  You could try giving RCI a call to find out if they know what unit will be assigned, and then post back here for feedback from us, but not sure if you have enough time to do that.


----------



## patty5ia (Sep 13, 2006)

I called RCI and they told me the unit would be assigned when we arrived at the resort, but he confirmed it was a large 2 bedroom with privacy for 6.  The listing was called Vacation Club #2074 and looks like it is listed as a points property.  What do you think my chances are at getting a good unit?


----------



## kjsgrammy (Sep 13, 2006)

Edited to delete duplicate post.  Sorry.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Sep 13, 2006)

Patty:  Again, it will determine what building they assign to you.  The building that RCI shows for Vacation Club, #2074, is the Legends Cottages, and unless you were lucky enough to get a lockout unit assigned to you, I don't think you'll be staying there as sleeping capacity at the Legends Cottages is indicated as 4.  Just be aware that other buildings are part of the Vacation Club (such as Snowshoe, which I mentioned in my previous post).  All the individual units that sleep 6 in the various buildings I checked out in my owner's manual indicate that they have a washer/dryer in the unit (thought you might want to know that).  Vacation Club does have a website (www.vpnupnorth.com) , that I checked out hoping it would have a map of the resort indicating locations of the various buildings, but no such luck.  I don't think you'll be so disappointed you won't want to go back, no matter what building you're put into because it sounds like you'll be traveling around alot seeing different sites.  Once you receive your confirmation, and if there is a unit # already assigned on it, I can check my owner's manual and give you more information on the specific unit.


----------



## dogfeet (Sep 13, 2006)

Based on what they could tell you, it is hard to know where you will end up in the resort.  Usually, though, larger 2 bedroom units are nice.  However, I have not stayed in all of the different sections of the resort and like any timeshare there is some variety in quality of accomodations.  The other option would be to call the resort and to ask which of their units are 6/6 or 8/6 or whatever the RCI listing described them as.  
     Having said that this is a nice resort to see Michigan.  It is only about 45 minutes from Traverse City and about 90 minutes from Mackinaw City.  This is a hard resort to trade into in the summer time and may be worth the money.

dogfeet


----------



## lbertera (Sep 13, 2006)

We just got back Friday from Bellaire; we had a 2 bedroom with one bath.  The unit was small and I would not put more than two people in it (the second bedroom was the size of a walk in closet) but it was in good shape - looked like they recently renovated.  The holiday weekend was very busy but after that the place was empty.


----------



## patty5ia (Sep 13, 2006)

I have my electronic confirmation for Vacation Club #2074 which states the unit as www883.  Whenever I get a printed confirmation in the mail, it only has the size of the unit, not a unit number.  So..... I don't know if this is really a unit number.  Anyone know?


----------



## dogfeet (Sep 13, 2006)

Patty:

This is probably unit 3 in the Westwind area of the resort.  It is described as ww883 in my resort book.  It is described as a ground level deluxe 2 bedroom.  It has a king in the master bedroom and a queen in the guest bedroom.  It also has a gas fireplace and a washer/dryer.  It also has a whirlpool tub.  

I have not personally stayed in this part of the resort, but the building looked new and quite nice from the outside.  The fact that it has a gas fireplace also indicates it is a newer building.  

dogfeet


----------



## SherryS (Sep 13, 2006)

My resort map shows that is a WestWind unit!  Its is very similar (and close )to the CrossWinds unit we traded into 2 years ago.

We just got back Sunday from a trade into Cedar River at Shanty Creek....a huge, 3br/3.5ba unit the i traded into.  The weather was beautiful and the unit was so nice...3200 sq ft, bigger than my homes!!

We have traded into and purchased last minute vacations into various units at Vacation Club....the 2br/2ba Legend Cottages, the 2br/2ba Pinebrook, and the 3br/3ba Crosswinds.  The golfing near-by is fantastic, the lake area is comfortable, and the location is very near to Traverse City, Mackinaw Island, and even the U.P. Tahquamenon Falls and Whitefish Point area.  (See my reviews!)

In the past, RCI was always able to give me the unit number of our trade/purchase.  The unit locations can be in any one of 6 or so areas within the large resort area.  The Pinebrook units are about 5 miles away from the main resort area.  

I'd be happy to answer any questions!


----------



## kjsgrammy (Sep 13, 2006)

Sherry:  What weeks do you own at Calini Beach that you have such good trading power with Vacation Club?  And just out of curiousity - why would you trade in your Calini Beach weeks?  We love Siesta Key and finally ended up buying at SandPiper Beach Club because we could never get a trade to any of the resorts at Siesta Key!

Patty:  Congrats on your obtaining the week at Westwind with Vacation Club.  You should have a great time - sounds like you got a great unit.


----------



## AmyL4408 (Sep 13, 2006)

I have stayed at the legend cottages.   It was really nice, although not much in the area.     

I have stayed at the Shanty Creek hotel, and it is down right horrible!!!  

They do have nice golf


----------



## patty5ia (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the help.  Sounds like I made a good decision.  Belonging to Tug has helped me find good deals through RCI and everyone is willing to share information.  I appreciate your help.
Patty


----------



## SherryS (Sep 14, 2006)

KJSGRAMMY:  We have retired from teaching (4 years ago) and loved Siesta Key SOOOO much that we purchased a condo there on the south end of the key, bay side (near Turtles Restaurant).  We also own a condo near the M6 and Byron Center exit in Grandville.  We live in Grandville during hurricane season, and are Florida residents (officially!) the remainder.

We still own 3 fall weeks at Calini that we just use for trading, and recently sold weeks 2, 3, and 4 at Calini.  Those are the weeks I have used to trade into Vacation Club.  The Pinebrook and Crosswinds were last-minute purchases and very inexpensive (last week of Aug. and 2nd week of June)!  We love going to the Bellaire area!


----------



## kjsgrammy (Sep 14, 2006)

Sherry:  (The Pinebrook and Crosswinds were last-minute purchases and very inexpensive (last week of Aug. and 2nd week of June)! quote

How did you get the above?  Last call thru RCI?  And for 2006?  Or did you use another exchange company?  I'm new at this, and just starting to figure out all my options; mostly due to joining TUG.

Also, we (my husband and I) will be at Sandpiper Beach Club in Siesta Key for weeks 3 & 4 in 2007 and if you want to get together for a drink while we're there, let me know.  Joining TUG was one of the best things I ever did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SherryS (Sep 15, 2006)

kjsgrammy:  The Pinebrook was early June 2005 through Extra Vacations about 1 or 2 week in advance.  I think the Crosswinds was the last week of August in about 2003, also in Extra Vacations only a week or so in advance.

Email me...Sounds like fun to get together in January!


----------



## kjsgrammy (Sep 16, 2006)

Sherry:  Sent you email.  Hopefully you'll get it and we can make plans to get together while in Siesta Key!


----------



## SherryS (Sep 18, 2006)

Didn't receive.....try again!


----------



## kjsgrammy (Sep 18, 2006)

Sherry:  Just sent you PM.


----------

